# Honey do list.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

This weekend I was in the shop "Playing with the CNC" and my wife said "I could really use a book shelf to sit plants and stuff on downstairs." She said don't use good wood because it's just gonna get water and dirt on it so I grabbed a sheet of 3/4" plywood and started cutting but before screwing it together, I thought I bet I can cnc something on this thing.....
She's pretty impressed and I got to finish "Playing with the CNC" 😉


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks really nice, Joe, and way better than just plain ol' plywood with no cutouts! And you probably picked up some husband points along the way. They won't last but at least you got them. :wink:

David


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

WTG! Nice plant shelf and great idea of the cutouts. Move over, IKEA!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice work and your wife should be very proud of you! 

Do you have this problem? Every time make something that draws a lot of attention, there is always a family member, friend or neighbor that asks if you could make one for them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a primo bookshelf.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You always got to "dress up" the ends a little. Good Show!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did one heck of a job on that book shelf. That is one that could go in the living room Good On You.
Herb


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, it's a long way from fine furniture but it's nice to be able to add some cnc work into stuff around the house. Now back to the Bronze and Granite!!! 🙂


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks wonderful


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And that's the reason I read this forum when my wife is busy elsewhere. I don't need her seeing this kind of simple, plain, shelf unit for her plants. What would I have to do if she wants a fancy one then?

Great job Joe and I can't wait to see some of your fancy stuff.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow Joe great looking book shelf


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, Joe. The finish looks good too. What did you use on that?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

MoHawk said:


> Very nice work and your wife should be very proud of you!
> 
> Do you have this problem? Every time make something that draws a lot of attention, there is always a family member, friend or neighbor that asks if you could make one for them.


But they graciously offer to pay for the wood. Usually.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Impressive. Great work. Great thinking!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice way to spruce up your shelf, Joe.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe that looks great and she will probably be back asking for more. Got to be real careful or you won't have time to play with your Bronze and Granite!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Really Jim?? You and my wife have strange taste in colors. She bought it for some tomato stakes I made for her and loves it so I keep putting it on most of her projects but it's a little too orange for me. I guess it goes ok with the bricks. 🙂


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job, and a very creative solution.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

If she thought she was going to get a basic set of shelves, she must have been overwhelmed with that project. First class job.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice work but you set a bad precedent. You should have made the thing and set it aside for 2-3 weeks. Now your wife will think that projects just appear and magically happen. You have to make them anticipate the outcome. 

Honey do or Honey dont is the difference between a happy wife or a happy husband. If mamma aint happy aint nobody happy.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice work but you set a bad precedent. You should have made the thing and set it aside for 2-3 weeks. Now your wife will think that projects just appear and magically happen. You have to make them anticipate the outcome. 

Honey do or Honey dont is the difference between a happy wife or a happy husband. If mamma aint happy aint nobody happy.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ahh the joy of playing around and surprising the wife unit... very nice


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking unit, Joe.
(I made a bookshelf for SWMBO once; I misheard her. I thought she told me "shelve it"...


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice ! Great use of some plywood.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

How did you assemble this? Pocket screws or just use brad nails through the ends?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Gary Wiant said:


> How did you assemble this? Pocket screws or just use brad nails through the ends?


1-1/2" screws through the sides and into shelves. Plywood banding and screw covers glued and pin nailed.


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

ScottyDBQ said:


> If she thought she was going to get a basic set of shelves, she must have been overwhelmed with that project. First class job.


I bet she wasn't expecting a "plain old shelf"... I'd also bet this is not the first (or the last) time you get such projects dropped on you. She knew what to expect...

Great work!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yep, she has high standards so I always get a little nervous when she asks for something. Thanks for the compliments but it really isn't anything to brag about. I was just happy to get the CNC involved in something useful since she thinks it's just a machine for making plaques. She even refers to 3d models as my "decorations" 🙂


----------

